# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Culebras de agua

## JMTrigos

Desconozco cual es la especie.

  

Las vi en el Alberche, mas exactamente en la Puente Nueva de Burgohondo.
Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (28-sep-2016),HUESITO (28-sep-2016),Jonasino (29-sep-2016),Los terrines (28-sep-2016),perdiguera (28-sep-2016)

----------

